# Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2010)

Pressemeldung
*Neuer Heilbutt-Weltrekord!​*



Kingfisher-Kunde Günther Hensel (70) aus Magdeburg gelang der Fang des Lebens!
Länge: 2,48 m
Gewicht: 219 kg
Fangdatum: 05.08.2010
Ort: Bolungarvik/Island. Zwischen Platz 3 und 4 auf der Kingfisher-Fangkarte.
Fänger: Günther Hensel (70) aus Magdeburg
Drilldauer: 135 Minuten
Rute: Penn Prion Inliner 30lbs
Rolle: WFT 996LC
Schnur: Penn 53kg
Köder: Balzer Giant Jighead 300 Gramm
www.kingfisher-angelreisen.de


----------



## ex-ogw (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Guckst Du hier --->
http://www.bluecreator.de/World%20Fishing%20Tackle%202010,45514959
Unter ---> _Multirollen_ findest Du ---> _WFT Linecounter 995 G3_
Das wird wohl das Röllchen vom Herrn Hensel aus Magdeburg gewesen sein (inkl. Schreibfehler "996 LC" anstatt "995 LC" #6


----------



## snofla (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

watt ne Tier

Petri Heil an den Fänger


----------



## Sterni01 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

So ein Mist, jetzt muß der arme Mann sich auch noch 4 Kühltruhen kaufen !!! :q:q:q


----------



## Locke4865 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> So ein Mist, jetzt muß der arme Mann sich auch noch 4 Kühltruhen kaufen !!! :q:q:q



ne brauch er nicht 
in Island geht alles in die Fischerwirtschaft
der ausländige Fänger erhält nur seine Teil den er ausführen darf
laut Gesetz


----------



## holly08 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> So ein Mist, jetzt muß der arme Mann sich auch noch 4 Kühltruhen kaufen !!! :q:q:q


Wieso Truhen kaufen?
4 Füße unter und hast nen super Schreibtisch!!:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## DerZar1 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Einen Trophäenfisch darf man doch zusätzlich zu den 15 Kg mitnehmen, egal wie schwer.Also einfrieren, ab aufs Autodach und du kannst nach Hause fliegen, mußt nicht mal mehr fahren...


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*



DerZar1 schrieb:


> Einen Trophäenfisch darf man doch zusätzlich zu den 15 Kg mitnehmen, egal wie schwer.Also einfrieren, ab aufs Autodach und du kannst nach Hause fliegen, mußt nicht mal mehr fahren...



Das ist Norwegische Regelung, ob es ebenfalls auf Island zutrifft ?


----------



## Kunze (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Hallo!

Petri Heil und Hut ab an den Fänger. :m

Respekt.

Danke Thomas für die Info. #h


----------



## j4ni (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Wow, was ein Fisch!


----------



## DerZar1 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Das ist Norwegische Regelung, ob es ebenfalls auf Island zutrifft ?


 
Ok,hast Recht. War Quatsch was ich gesagt hab. hoffe der Typ ist noch nicht losgeflogen mit meiner Falschinfo...


----------



## Sterni01 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

So viel wie ich weiß, gehört Island zu Dänemark.
Wie es dort mit den Bestimmungen ist, weiß ich nicht !
Mir würde der Schwanz als Trophähe reichen ! :q


----------



## Ossipeter (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Was für ein Garagentor! Glückwunsch dem Fänger1


----------



## borland (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> So viel wie ich weiß, gehört Island zu Dänemark.



nicht wirklich ... tausche "is" gegen "grön" und du kommst der sache näher ;-)

gruß

b.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

OK. :m 
....Glückwunsch an den Fänger und Weltrekordinhaber|wavey:#6


----------



## Debilofant (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

135 Minuten Spaß der schweißtreibendsten Sorte mit so ´nem ollen Drachen an der Rute, dat würde ich mir im (irgendwann vielleicht) 70. Lebensjahr auch loben wollen... #r :q

Petri Heil zum Prachtfisch!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## spin89 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Petri zum Fisch aber ein bisschen mehr Freude darf der Fänger schon zeigen zumindesten würde ich bei diesem Fisch anders gucken.
Gruss spin89


----------



## snofla (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

kann man in island nicht fangen(kilomässig) was man will und bekommt am ende des urlaubes ne block fisch mit nach hause ????


----------



## Heilbutt (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*



spin89 schrieb:


> Petri zum Fisch aber ein bisschen mehr Freude darf der Fänger schon zeigen zumindesten würde ich bei diesem Fisch anders gucken.
> Gruss spin89


 

_135 min. Drillspaß, 219 Kg am Seil, 70 Jahre Lebensalter..._

... ich vermute fast, wenn sowas je einem von uns in dieser Kombination widerfahren sollte bin ich gespannt wer danach anders dreinschaut!!!! :m

Glückwunsch dem Fänger, der inzwischen warsch. wieder genug Kraft zum Grinsen hat....#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Felipe95 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

boar echt krass !!!

schon allein die 135min Drilldauer ... wenn man sich das ma vorstellt |rolleyes

petri


----------



## Rene Hensel (7. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> ne brauch er nicht
> in Island geht alles in die Fischerwirtschaft
> der ausländige Fänger erhält nur seine Teil den er ausführen darf
> laut Gesetz


Hey hier ist der Sohn des Heilbuttfängers ja ist Richtig der komplette Fang  geht in Island an die Fischfabrig kriegst aber dem entsprechend dein frisches Fillet wieder und Du darfst 20 Kg pro Person ausführen was mit dem Heilbutt ist kann ich euch noch nicht sagen wir telefonieren erst morgen wieder


----------



## Rene Hensel (7. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Was für ein Garagentor! Glückwunsch dem Fänger1


Danke Schön werde es weiterleiten er ist noch bis zum 11.08 da bin der Sohn, der dieses Jahr nicht mit konnte, seid 2000 sind wir jedes Jahr in Norwegen unterwegs und dieses Jahr Island und ich nicht dabei und dann sowas


----------



## Rene Hensel (7. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> _135 min. Drillspaß, 219 Kg am Seil, 70 Jahre Lebensalter..._
> 
> ... ich vermute fast, wenn sowas je einem von uns in dieser Kombination widerfahren sollte bin ich gespannt wer danach anders dreinschaut!!!! :m
> 
> ...


Hat er, haben heute Dorsche gefangen 90cm-1,19m war der größte, Vatern sagt immer es geht immer weiter bis ich in der Kiste liege, ist ein zäher Bursche


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Find ich klasse, hoffentlich bin ich in dem Alter auch mal noch so fit! 

Glückwunsch, Grüße und Petri Heil an Deinen Vater!


----------



## HD4ever (7. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

klasse ! und das in den "jungen Jahren" ... #6


----------



## Bassey (7. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Den soll der Rewe mal versuchen in die Fischkühltheke zu packen ^^

PETRI!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (7. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Mein Gott, wat für ein Ungetüm.....auch von mir dann nochmal dickes Petri an den Fänger#6


----------



## Bolle (8. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

...absolut genial...Petri Heil...und das mit "jugendlichen 70 Lenzen"...Respekt
Was ich bemerkenswert finde, ist die Tatsache, welche Gewichtsunterschiede auftreten bei "nur" 55 cm längenunterschied...der in meinem Avatar hatte 1,93 m und 109 kg...und das Ungetüm aus Island hat mal eben 110 kg mehr auf den Rippen...der totale Oberhammer...also nochmals ein fettes "Petri" an den jugendlichen Großbuttbezwinger.#6


----------



## SaaleFang (8. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

petri an den fänger dieses wohnmobils für brutfische... aber auf dem foto schaut er als ob er soetwas jeden tag fangen würde...:q


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (8. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Toller Fisch, schade dass er am Galgen endete...


----------



## beutelratte (9. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Ein absoluter Traum Fisch!
Hoffe solche Fänge sind auch in der Zukunft noch möglich! 
Petri an den Fänger!

Und nach 135 min. Drill guckt glaube Ich jeder soo #h

Das alter bei einem Heilbutt wird doch durch einen knochen bestimmt! welcher war das noch gleich?

LG|supergri


----------



## immerzu (9. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Unglaublich!

Petri dazu...


----------



## shorty 38 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Fänger und auch an den Reiseveranstallter Kingfisher! Erste Saison vor Ort und dann so eine Rakete. Dieser Fang wird das Island - Reisegeschäft beleben und bestimmt bald so vermarktet wie die 175 kg Platte von Andre Rossat oder der Kracher von Stefan Lühring aus Torsvag. Ferner sollte der Fänger sich die Rechte an den Fotos sichern! WFT oder Kingfisher können ruhig mal ein bißchen in die Tasche greifen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Norge Fan (9. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Erst jetzt gesehen..........wat für ein Fisch |bigeyes.   

Dem jugendlichen Fänger  zolle ich hiermit meinen allergrössten Respekt. Ganz grosses Tennis #6.








Bolle schrieb:


> ...absolut genial...Petri Heil...und das mit "jugendlichen 70 Lenzen"...Respekt
> Was ich bemerkenswert finde, ist die Tatsache, welche Gewichtsunterschiede auftreten bei "nur" 55 cm längenunterschied...der in meinem Avatar hatte 1,93 m und 109 kg...und das Ungetüm aus Island hat mal eben 110 kg mehr auf den Rippen...der totale Oberhammer...also nochmals ein fettes "Petri" an den jugendlichen Großbuttbezwinger.#6


 

@ Bolle    

Jetzt kannste dir neue Ziele setzen :q.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch ein paar schöne Bilder:
> 
> reynirsk.smugmug.com/Other/St%C3%B3rl%C3%BA%C3%B0a/13218383_MwWKt#959749667_aDgd4
> 
> ...



Na auch grad bei den Naffen mal geschaut


----------



## shorty 38 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Hallo, schaut mal bei den Naffen, es geht dort schon wieder hoch her. Und der Blinker macht Schleichwerbung für Kingfisher. Da lobe ich mir Julius Drewes von Angelreisen Hamburg, der sofort zum Fang des neuen Weltrekordes gratuliert hat. Respekt Julius mach weiter so. Hat Andrees Angelreisen den Fang schon mitbekommen? Sie fahren doch auch von diesem Hafen raus! :qGruß Shorty


----------



## Bernd Schulze (13. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Hallo Meeresangelfreunde,

wir sind vor zwei Stunden aus Island zurückgekommen.
Habe kurz mal ins Forum geschaut und mich gleich registrieren lassen, weil ich festgestellt habe,daß es scheinbar viele offene Fragen zum Rekordfang gibt.
Wir das ist die Besatzung des Bootes 7680 vom Angelzentrum
VAXON in Bolungarvik. Von diesem Boot wurde der Heilbutt
gefangen und sicher in den Hafen gebracht.
Für mehr ist es mir jetzt zu spät. Eure Fragen werde ich später gerne beantworten.

Bis bald, gute Nacht !


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Zuerst mal herzlich willkommen und dann:
Schlaf Dich mal aus!
Und auf entsprechende Berichte freuen wir uns immer..


----------



## Bernd Schulze (13. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Ich möchte nur noch für direkte Anfragen zum Heilbutt-Weltrekord unsere Email-Adresse nachreichen:

guentherhensel39@aol.com


----------



## Bernd Schulze (13. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Heilbutt - Weltrekord!*

Wft 995lc


----------

